# military vehicle proving ground/Dorset April 2015



## jammy (Apr 14, 2015)

DESCRIPTION OF SITE:
This site is part of a former airfield that is now covered by heath and coniferous plantations. It has a series of roads and tracks commensurate with a vehicle testing facility.

HECTARAGE OF DIRECTION: 130.66
DESCRIPTION OF MILITARY USE:
The area is used as a test track and for vehicle testing both on and off track. It is a secure site and a declared strategic facility. Many trials are of a classified nature.
CURRENT PUBLIC ACCESS:
There is no public access to this site for reasons of national security.
ORIGINAL S28 ORIGINAL JUSTIFICATION:
This is a secure site with pass entry only. There is no unauthorised or unaccompanied access to this site.
REVIEW COMMENTS:

Following discussions with QinetiQ (Head of Commercial Property) and DE&S it is not considered that the level of Military usage is sufficient to allow MOD to continue to support this s28. The site is no longer designated as a strategic research facility by MOD. 

Had a heart thumping morning around here/on me own and not 100% sure if its still in use. certainly not in regular use, still had to make a brief exit when sirens sounded a little to close.....calmed down though and went back in, missed a corner of the site so may do a return visit...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 14, 2015)

Unusual report that, I liked it & especially the squirrel shot!


----------



## jammy (Apr 15, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> Unusual report that, I liked it & especially the squirrel shot!



I only noticed the squirrel when I posted the pics up here! (I was quite a distance away)


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tantalizing! looks like a return visit is in order?I love the tick warning and the squirrel,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice to see something a bit different! 
Fantastic photos, well done for cracking it solo!


----------



## jammy (Jul 13, 2015)

Ha, this place has just been on the local news...it seems that it is in occasional use but QinetiQ want to do alot more testing in the place. Although lots of locals complaining of course...


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2015)

Bet Qinetiq are only saying that so the MoD keep paying for the facility and they don't have to invest in one themselves!


----------



## smiler (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice One that jammy, if Clarkson & Co are looking for a test track, I think you may have cracked it for them, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## hippygoth (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice pics dude - if that's where I think it is, I used to go rallying there in the 90's


----------



## mattwey21 (Aug 25, 2015)

krela said:


> Bet Qinetiq are only saying that so the MoD keep paying for the facility and they don't have to invest in one themselves!



QQ only operate the sites on behalf of the MoD, AFAIK


----------

